# Ootheca handling "Newbie" question



## markdneck (May 26, 2007)

So ... I string the oothca up in an enclosure, the nymphs slide out when they are ready and then what do I do with them? I saw a picture here where they are in some straw looking stuff. Is that where I keep them? And I pour in some fly larva from Petco ... and when they start looking bigger, the ones not canabalized anyway, I give them their own enclosure and feed larger fruit flies until they can handle crickets?

Am I on the right track?

HELP!

The great thing about this new hobby of mine is it is so inexpensive, my wife was a little put off at first. She didn't believe mantids wouldn't bite if they got out. She also said "how can anybody like them?!" I pointed out that she loves People magazine and I hate those celebrities. We are all different. Compared to coin collecting or tennis or about any hobby ... mantid husbandry is a definitely economical hobby!


----------



## robo mantis (May 26, 2007)

They come out on little silk strings attacked to a little egg on the end of the string and they lived in the egg on the end. After they hatch wait a week for the weak to die and the canibals to thin the population then after about a week the nymphs should shed then after that drop flies in. Read my site its all the info you need.


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2007)

> They come out on little silk strings attacked to a little egg on the end of the string and they lived in the egg on the end. After they hatch wait a week for the weak to die and the canibals to thin the population then after about a week the nymphs should shed then after that drop flies in. Read my site its all the info you need.


Not exactly what I do. I hatch a large ootheca like a chinese in a 5 gal or larger tank sometimes or any other medium to large container. You have to make sure you have mesh over the top that will keep fruit flies in. Personally I use double sided tape to attach the mesh. I keep one side untaped and put a screen lid over the tank. I fill the tank with a half inch of moist spahgnum moss (get at lowes) for humidity and put in some excelsior (string straw like stuff) or some sticks or fake plants. After the mantids hatch I feed after 24 hours. I dump in a bunch of fruit flies. With chinese many will die. I keep them all together until I am down to about ten or so then I seperate those into 32 oz deli cups.


----------



## OGIGA (May 26, 2007)

Oh man, I spent so much money on keeping mantises. I'm sure it's cheaper than a dog or a bird, but it was more than I expected.


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2007)

> Oh man, I spent so much money on keeping mantises. I'm sure it's cheaper than a dog or a bird, but it was more than I expected.


I have a little money wrapped in in containers and tanks but that's it. Overall it's a cheap hobby once you get the intitial costs out of the way.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2007)

Hey I always say "different strokes for different folks" and I would be happy with any hobby a spouse wanted other than the vices that some have... like sex, drugs, gambling, smoking, drinkin. blah blah blah, when it come to a hobby to keep u quite at home...go for it! :lol:


----------

